# Love Bugs



## bossdog004 (May 17, 2006)

I don't know the correct scientific name, but here in Florida it is love bug season. Are they safe for mantids to eat?


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2006)

Go ahead and try it out. If the mantis won't or shouldn't eat it they will simply drop it.


----------



## bossdog004 (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, Rick.


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2006)

Not a problem. It is likely mantids encounter these in the wild and they know what they can't eat. I find all kinds of things during the summer that I feed to mine. They eat all but a few.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 18, 2006)

Let us know how love bugs work, I don't currently have any mantids to try them on, but I'm sure I speak for all of us who live in Florida when I say, it would be great ot finally have a use for those love bugs.


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

are these love bugs:

http://www.tonycolter.com/photos/potd/potd-20031016.jpg

we dont get hardly any decent bugs in the uk. most of them are tiny and drab colours compared to everywhere else in the world.


----------



## jonpat83 (Jun 18, 2006)

If you look on plants in flower suck as willow herb and thistle you will find many colourfull insects similar to that, all very popular to flower mimicing species


----------

